# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  American Swords and Sword Makers on Kindle

## Eric Fairbanks

Has anyone else tried the Kindle version?  What you lose in pictures you gain with the word and name search on the app. Tons of great info on Bezdek's books but hard to find and organize. I cannot find it for the Brits and Scots or the German book. I do hope they come out soon. There is one for Peterson. It really makes ASaSM easier.

----------


## Glen C.

I think the e books are a great supplement for some books and an easier way to build a bookshelf. Tablets such as Kindle still growing in popularity but along with the briefcase car, I am disappointed in the progress at the consumer level. Decades pass between inception and consumer availability. Though, waits are getting shorter.

Bezdek is a great compiler but I agree that his logs and sections take time to acclimate. I use a lot of paper bookmarks in his huge volume to make it easier to navigate. There are a few photo examples that are fairly singular to the book but a tiltle like Peterson, would be useless without adjoining examples in text. I hope that is not the case with Peterson on Kindle.

Cheers

Hotspur; {i] my years with a major publisher showed the future of media by 1990[/i]

----------


## Eric Fairbanks

Peterson on kindle has all the photos but they are offset from the accompanied text. Takes a little time to flip pages forward or back to read then veiw. They could have done a much better job and made it simple. The tablet books are great when traveling for the weight difference of multiple books. Books are better in the shop when researching except with Bezdek, then I use both. The word and name search is great. Have not found others on kindle. I would buy all Bezdeks on kindle.  Eric

----------

